# CandleMaking.com or Aztec International reviews



## jcatblum (Dec 9, 2013)

Since I bought a large number of 1 oz samples during black Friday I thought I would share my experiences & thoughts so far.  Hope a few others will review what they thought of their scents as well. 

 Bedtime Bath - Lavender & Chamomile (J&J Type)
 Enjoying this scent, made HP soap that will be gifted at baby showers. Adults even like it bunches! It is a keeper.

 Lavender Lemon (Yankee Type)
 Used this in HP soap. I have never smelled the Yankee Candle version, but really like this scent. Will be purchasing again. 

 Sea Minerals
 This reminds me of Arbonnes detox line. It did discolor my HP soap to light tan. Hope it does not morph the color any further. Will use again, regardless of the color morph.

 Almond
 A customer recently asked me for Almond Scented Soap. Ordered this as a sample & used it in HP soap. This scent is one the my husband even likes. It is a good unisex scent.Just be prepared it will discolor your soap. 

 Fresh Cut Grass
 This is my first time purchasing this scent, not sure how it compares to other manufactures versions. It is a tad sweet IMO, like spring. My neighbor on one sniff said it really smells like grass but DH disagrees. No issues using it in HP soap will see how the customers like it. 

 Drops of Rain
 Sweet rain scent, prefer spring rain, but just a personal preference.

 Oud Wood
 I like the scent OOB, but once in HP soap I am not as sure about it. The scent behaved nicely, just doesn't seem to smell the same. 

 Blackberry sage
 A hint of sweet, but not overwhelming. Men & women should both enjoy. Orange spots in my HP soap, but spots are worth the scent. One of my new favorite scents. 

 Twisted Peppermint
 Nice peppermint scent without too much sweetness. Used in HP soap & everyone seems to like this.

 Maple bacon
 True to its name, smells just like maple bacon. Way yummy, made HP soap with Bacon Lard & Beer. Will use this scent again very soon. 

 Cactus & Sea Salt
 Tired in HP & had separation troubles immediately. I thought the scent was OK, but I would not try it again


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you reordered from them? Any other scents you've tried from them?


----------

